# A fight is brewing ...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Regulation Nation: Breweries fight back against new government grain rules...

(We all know the folks in DC know best... )

A fight is brewing between American beer makers and the federal government over happy hour ... for cows.

For centuries, brewers have given or sold the leftover grain from the brewing process to local ranchers and dairy farmers for cattle feed. But new regulations proposed by the Food and Drug Administration threaten to end that relationship.

"The whole brewing community was shocked about it," said Josh Deth, co-owner of Revolution Brewing in Chicago, Ill.

Deth, whose title is "Chairman of the Party," says it's always been a great deal for both sides. The ranchers get the grain, and the brewers get those leftovers removed from their facilities for free.

"We're trading, giving something of value to each other and working it out. I think that's one of the really great things, and people really hate to see the government get involved in something where they can just as easily stay out of this."

Under the FDA's proposed regulations, so-called spent grains would be regulated the same as pet food.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ight-back-against-new-government-grain-rules/


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Just another example of the eventual demise of the USA due to 'The Death of a Thousand Cuts'.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

http://tcbmag.com/News/Recent-News/2014/April/FDA-Responds-To-Craft-Brewer-Backlash-Over-Propose

Here is another article on the subject. Seems like another government overreach . If it aint broke dont fix it. I looked and could find no cases of adverse reactions from the practice. Cleanliness is good but things seem to be working fine so no federal action should be required.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Well we do have SWAT raids on cattle ranchers, so where's the surprise?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

:gaah: For every regulation the governments get a bit more power, a bit more budget and a few more employees, so we end up getting solutions to problems that don't exist.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I guess sooner or later we will all work for the government, get exemptions for Obamacare, and be paid by loans from other countries. We will out government ourselves, Maybe the rules will change then.. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The folks in dc have done the same thing to spent cotton. At one time we could get a rather large bail (or two) for almost nothing. (cost of fuel to go and get it.) 

But that no long hold true... :brickwall:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Yet another example of excess, waste and self serving bureaucracy that is destroying our government and way of life.

hmmmm I know a few homebrewers and I should talk to them about leftover grains for my rabbitry!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We used to have companies pay the automotive shops to haul off used oil which was then recycled. The government got involved to fix problems that didn't exist and now shops pay to have the oil taken away ... to be recycled.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Dakine said:


> Yet another example of excess, waste and self serving bureaucracy that is destroying our government and way of life.
> 
> hmmmm I know a few homebrewers and I should talk to them about leftover grains for my rabbitry!


We got it for the cows and chickens but I never gave it to the rabbits...

:dunno:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I know brewers grain works great as a part of cattle, pig, and chicken diets but wasn't sure about rabbits, turns out it is good.



> Rabbits
> 
> Dried brewers grains are a typical ingredient of rabbit diets in areas where they are available, and have been used as source of protein and fibre for a long time (Scheelje et al., 1967; Varenne et al., 1963; Aitken et al., 1962). They are sometimes included in the control diet in studies about feed ingredients at rates ranging from 5 to 20% for growing rabbits and breeding does (Bamikole et al., 2000; Esonu et al., 1996; Sese et al., 1996; Fomunyam et al., 1984). In studies dedicated to the use of brewers grains themselves in rabbit feeding, inclusion rates vary between 20 and 30% (Lounaouci et al., 2008; Berchiche et al., 1998; Maertens et al., 1997; Esonu et al., 1996; Omole, 1982; Harris et al., 1979). Some trials included successfully up to 40-45% dried brewers grains (Adeniji et al., 2012; Omole et al., 1976). In a digestibility trial, adult rabbits were even fed exclusively (during a short period) with pelleted dried brewers grains with no resulting problems (Fernandez Carmona et al., 1996).
> 
> One important limitation of brewers grains in the diets of growing rabbits is their deficiency in lysine and threonine, as brewers grains only cover about 60% and 85% of the respective requirements for these amino acids (Lebas, 2004).


http://www.feedipedia.org/node/74

BTW does anyone know if Feedipedia.org has been posted on here. I don't always agree with them (like wikipedia) but I often look to them for one opinion.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> We used to have companies pay the automotive shops to haul off used oil which was then recycled. The government got involved to fix problems that didn't exist and now shops pay to have the oil taken away ... to be recycled.


Not in Texas. The shops get paid well for it, I think $1 a gallon. It gets shipped to Houston to fuel cargo ships ("Black Diesel")


----------

